
The best things and stuff of 2011 by Fogus - liebke
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/12/31/the-best-things-and-stuff-of-2011/
======
raju
Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like an underachiever after reading
that? :-/ In comparison my year feels like I spent it watching re-runs on TV
in my pajamas with a bowl of Cheetos by my side.

On a serious note, that is an excellent selection of papers and books - Thanks
fogus. You have me very inspired for 2012. Now, on to get some reading done.

~~~
fogus
Always remember, no matter how hard you work it's important to take some
Cheeto time occasionally.

~~~
raju
Thanks fogus. FWIW awesome work by you, the Clojure and the ClojureScript team
this year. Kudos! Looking forward to more informative posts in 2012

------
swannodette
Excited that fogus included core.logic <https://github.com/clojure/core.logic>
as one of his favorite code reads of 2011. Most of the credit of course goes
to Dan Friedman, Will Byrd, Oleg Kiselyov (+ many other miniKanreners), Rich
Hickey, Clojure/core, and the Clojure community for providing the literature,
implementations, tools, and enthusiasm to make it all possible. Looking
forward to seeing where it all goes in 2012.

~~~
ambrosebs
Thanks for a very exciting and productive year with your work on core.logic.
Can't wait to see how it gets used in the future!

------
nandemo
From the paper "RRB-Trees: Efficient Immutable Vectors" I ended up reading
about finger trees. This blog post is a very nice intro:

<http://apfelmus.nfshost.com/articles/monoid-fingertree.html>

------
raganwald
Being included (even if only peripherally) in this post makes me feel like an
impostor:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome>

------
gee_totes
Is there something similar to Org-mode for vi?

~~~
Dejital
There are a couple of work-in-progress `org-mode` clones for Vim, VimOrganizer
in particular. However, I do not feel comfortable recommending either
VimOrganizer or its counterparts. Personally, I've realized that any `org-
mode` implementation to Vim would be going against the editor's nature. I
might recommend TaskWarrior if you're looking for command-line GTD application
as an alternative to `org-mode`.

------
mark_l_watson
A good year end wrap-up, but, it caused me to order more books from Amazon.
Does Michael own Amazon stock? :-)

~~~
adambyrtek
No, just a referral code (which is perfectly fine).

------
olliesaunders
What was Datalog used for?

